# Cherche bonne souris gamer



## steuve (2 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Voila j'ai envie d'une vraie souris de gamer car la Magic Mouse n'est vraiment pas adapté pour ça.

Que conseillez vous ? J'ai envie de me laisser tenter par la marque Razor. Après cela dépendra du prix aussi 

Merci pour votre aide
Steuve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Si l'on n'est pas rebuté par son apparence sobre et neutre (ou par son prix...), il y a aussi *l'excellente Xai, de Steelseries, plébiscitée par les testeurs* et très facile à régler, grâce à son écran LCD incorporé. 15 souris pour gamers sont testée *ICI* (article de mars 2010).


----------



## steuve (6 Avril 2010)

Est ce que tu sais si la Steelseries Xai est compatible avec Mac, je veux dire niveau config des boutons et tout ?

Merci


----------



## Gauthier (6 Avril 2010)

Steelseries et mac c'est de la m****.
J'ai du reporter mon Ikari au magasin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2010)

Oui, j'ai lu le fil où tu parlais de tes problèmes avec une Ikari optique. C'est rageant effectivement. Je ne fais pas de la publicité pour Steelseries (j'ai toujours eu des Logitech et j'en suis content). Ceci dit, beaucoup de Mac users se disent très satisfaits de l'Ikari Laser, ici ou sur Mac4Ever. Je n'ai pas trouvé de compte-rendu d'utilisation d'une Xai sur Mac. La meilleure manière de choisir une souris reste encore de la manipuler. Inutile de prendre la meilleure souris du monde, en termes de réactivité ou de boutons programmables, si on ne la sent pas comme un prolongement de la main.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2010)

Pkoi ne pas poster directement dans le forum Jeux ? il y a un topic dédié aux souris pour gamerz


----------



## steuve (6 Avril 2010)

Salut,

alors voila finalement j'ai acheté mon tapis steelseries et la souris steelseries xai laser. Pour l'instant la prise en main est un peu délicate. A voir avec le temps.

Sinon c'est clair que pour l'instant il n'y a aucun soft qui permet de régler la souris. Par contre on peut le faire via le menu de l'écran lcd sous la souris. Sinon va falloir que je la configure sous windows.

Niveau réactivité et glisse y a rien à dire, sauf qu'il faut que je la règle bien niveau sensibilité pour le gaming. Par contre je frag un peu mieux 

Steuve


----------

